# Compliant Riser Diagram



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2019)

Can I have a compliant one line diagram for this simple residential service please?
What do you see?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 24, 2019)

Sorry JAr to close to Christmas and I got sugar plums dancing around in my head...... will try after XMAS - 

Merry Christmas Jeff


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 24, 2019)

I will guess 
200 amp requires 4/0 aluminum or 2/0 copper so I think the conduit is also to small


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jan 2, 2020)

In CT, at least, Eversource will not allow the equipment ground to be in or through the meter can.  The equipment ground should be on the neutral bar, at the first means of disconnect.


----------



## steveray (Jan 2, 2020)

FLSTF01 said:


> In CT, at least, Eversource will not allow the equipment ground to be in or through the meter can.  The equipment ground should be on the neutral bar, at the first means of disconnect.



That is kind of what I was thinking....grounding back to the "service" or at least showing where it terminates..and maybe 2 rods....the GEC can terminate all the way out to the drip loop if they want (not that this is an OH service)....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 2, 2020)

FLSTF01 said:


> In CT, at least, Eversource will not allow the equipment ground to be in or through the meter can.  The equipment ground should be on the neutral bar, at the first means of disconnect.



That was hard for me to get use to here in Florida.  In PA, PPL never allowed a GEC to be connected in the meter base.  FPL is another story and it is the most common method.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jan 2, 2020)

We used to bond at the meter can up until probably around 1996, or so.  Although my memory may be a bit fuzzy on the exact year.


----------

